# how to load usb driver with miniPE



## monnema (Jan 12, 2005)

hi there,

miniPE is not detecting my usb harddrive, any ideas???


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

being as these can involve illeagal software,under the rules of the forum we cannot offer any help
closing thread


----------

